# Looking for a recording of an obscure violin piece



## pilerdau (Aug 22, 2020)

I discovered the violin concerto by William Ten Have, Opus. 30, on imslp and am really enjoying playing it. However, it is so obscure that I can't find any recordings of it. Does anyone have a recording of it or know where I might find one?


----------

